# I need a training partner!



## BabyYoYo

Any takers?

I live in Newquay, Cornwall!

Kate


----------



## ju5t1n

sure i'll step up to he plate... if you weren't 300 miles away


----------



## BabyYoYo

ju5t1n said:


> sure i'll step up to he plate... if you weren't 300 miles away


Well, thanks Just1n,

Appreciated!

x


----------



## S.James.87

Only if I have too! I live in somerset, so your gonna have to put the miles in! And ofcourse have a keen interest in bodybuilding lol


----------



## 3752

Kate you are setting yourself up here


----------



## BabyYoYo

S.James.87 said:


> Only if I have too! I live in somerset, so your gonna have to put the miles in! And ofcourse have a keen interest in bodybuilding lol


Jeeez,

Where in Somerset, I used to live Near Taunton... p.s I don't drive so it'd be a little tricky!


----------



## Tinytom

Hey PScarb lives not too far away from you Kate.

But he trains like a big girl with little pink weights.

:rofl:


----------



## 3752

aaah the midget has woke up i see.....still messed you up the last time we trained legs smurph boy


----------



## Tinytom

Pscarb said:


> aaah the midget has woke up i see.....still messed you up the last time we trained legs smurph boy


Yeah we'll have to do some heavy squats and Deads next time. *Real men* do those exercises you know


----------



## Tall

BabyYoYo said:


> Jeeez,
> 
> Where in Somerset, I used to live Near Taunton... p.s I don't drive so it'd be a little tricky!


You could surf round to him....? :rolleye11


----------



## BabyYoYo

Pscarb said:


> Kate you are setting yourself up here


Hey Pscarb,

LOL.. not intentionally, but I started your programme yesterday and would like someone to do it with! Felt a bit silly doing all those weights in a gym full of men...

Kate x


----------



## BabyYoYo

TH&S said:


> You could surf round to him....? :rolleye11


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA TH&S

:crazy:


----------



## S.James.87

BabyYoYo said:


> Jeeez,
> 
> Where in Somerset, I used to live Near Taunton... p.s I don't drive so it'd be a little tricky!


OK thats fair enough, dont say I didnt offer though  . I live between Taunton and Bridgewater.


----------



## 3752

Tinytom said:


> Yeah we'll have to do some heavy squats and Deads next time. *Real men* do those exercises you know


yes mate but then i dont need to do them  *real men* do heavy shoulder press whats yours like lately


----------



## Ollie B

Im in need of a training partner but i live in Herts


----------



## BabyYoYo

Ollie B said:


> Im in need of a training partner but i live in Herts


Thats a shame!!


----------



## Ollie B

Sorry to be of no help. Hope you find someone though


----------



## Tall

Ollie B said:


> *Sorry to be of no help*. Hope you find someone though


Another day in the life of Ollie... Bah dum tish!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Ollie B said:


> Sorry to be of no help. Hope you find someone though


Thanks mate,

you know that TH&S he aint a very nice person.....


----------



## Tall

BabyYoYo said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> you know that TH&S he aint a very nice person.....


10,000 UK-M Members would disagree with you... :rolleye11


----------



## Ollie B

TH&S said:


> Another day in the life of Ollie... Bah dum tish!


:frown:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I need a training partner too


----------



## Tall

I spy a new thread!


----------



## Ollie B

BabyYoYo said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> you know that TH&S he aint a very nice person.....


Your welcome 

TH&S can be nasty sometimes but he loves me realy


----------



## BabyYoYo

TH&S said:


> 10,000 UK-M Members would disagree with you... :rolleye11


Yeah yeah bighead


----------



## Tall

BabyYoYo said:


> Yeah yeah bighead


That's not the first time I've heard that today mg: :blowme:


----------



## Ollie B

^^^ PMSL ound:


----------



## MXD

Is this "training" gym specific?


----------



## taylzo

Kate, shame you are in a different country! None of my friends are any use either! They mostly believe that sport & exercise kills, or go to the gym as a supplement to their eating disorder - really not helpful!

I think I'm going to see if I can convince my bro to do some training with me but he might be too embarassed to be seen with me lol. Some days he's really helpful, other days his idea of help is trying to get me to bench press 80 or do a plyometrics session!


----------



## wogihao

TH&S said:


> I spy a new thread!


I suspect there will by less than 5% of the intrest shown in this one.... Makes you question what people want from the session?

Can i ask one question - what would the men or yourself get from training as a mixed group? wont you just end up haveing to change the weights each set?

how would this work with somthing like leg press/squat?

unless the guys a rank beginner or weak as **** theres going to be a big strenght diffrence.


----------



## Tall

wogihao said:


> I suspect there will by less than 5% of the intrest shown in this one.... Makes you question what people want from the session?
> 
> Can i ask one question - what would the men or yourself get from training as a mixed group? wont you just end up haveing to change the weights each set?
> 
> how would this work with somthing like leg press/squat?
> 
> unless the guys a rank beginner or weak as **** theres going to be a big strenght diffrence.


As I said before - Personal Trainer is needed - hence the charging by the hour comments... :rolleye11


----------



## wogihao

TH&S said:


> As I said before - Personal Trainer is needed - hence the charging by the hour comments... :rolleye11


Yes thats the best solution.


----------



## Tall

wogihao said:


> Yes thats the best solution.


Although I think MXD is just offering to charge by the hour.... :rolleye11


----------



## wogihao

TH&S said:


> Although I think MXD is just offering to charge by the hour.... :rolleye11


You said he was good though? did you get the 2 hour option? or a whole evening?


----------



## Tinytom

Keep it on topic please guys.


----------



## Tinytom

TH&S said:


> 10,000 UK-M Members would disagree with you... :rolleye11


Not this one.


----------



## wogihao

Tinytom said:


> Keep it on topic please guys.


Okey dokey.:beer1:


----------



## Tall

Tinytom said:


> Not this one.


I still made you say my name though


----------



## BabyYoYo

taylzo said:


> Kate, shame you are in a different country! None of my friends are any use either! They mostly believe that sport & exercise kills, or go to the gym as a supplement to their eating disorder - really not helpful!
> 
> I think I'm going to see if I can convince my bro to do some training with me but he might be too embarassed to be seen with me lol. Some days he's really helpful, other days his idea of help is trying to get me to bench press 80 or do a plyometrics session!


Hey Cara!

Thanks for your message! The most sensible reply so far! Definitely a shame your in a different country! My friends are just like that!

Good luck with your bro!

Kate x


----------



## BabyYoYo

So anyway, to all of you unhelpful sods... If I wanted a personal trainer I'd get one... but at the moment it would be nice to train with someone and if there's a big strength difference what does it matter.


----------



## Ollie B

Im no sod


----------



## BabyYoYo

Ollie B said:


> Im no sod


Sorry I didnt mean you hun

xx


----------



## Tall

BabyYoYo said:


> So anyway, to all of you unhelpful sods... If I wanted a personal trainer I'd get one... but at the moment it would be nice to train with someone and if there's a big strength difference what does it matter.


It would be it tough for the guy to constantly load and unload 150kg from the bar to get down to your working weight Flossy.

Hence why the suggestion of a personal trainer, while not what you wanted to hear was actually a sound one


----------



## Ollie B

BabyYoYo said:


> Sorry I didnt mean you hun
> 
> xx


I forgive ya


----------



## BabyYoYo

TH&S said:


> It would be it tough for the guy to constantly load and unload 150kg from the bar to get down to your working weight Flossy.
> 
> Hence why the suggestion of a personal trainer, while not what you wanted to hear was actually a sound one


Yeah it would be pretty stupid for a guy who could lift that much to train with someone like me... which isnt what I'm asking for.... Sorry I thought that was pretty obvious. Or even just COMMON SENSE.


----------



## Tall

BabyYoYo said:


> Yeah it would be pretty stupid for a guy who could lift that much to train with someone like me... which isnt what I'm asking for.... Sorry I thought that was pretty obvious. Or even just COMMON SENSE.


Sorry if I have missed the point - what level of trainee are you after?


----------



## Ollie B

BabyYoYo said:


> Yeah it would be pretty stupid for a guy who could lift that much to train with someone like me... which isnt what I'm asking for.... Sorry I thought that was pretty obvious. Or even just COMMON SENSE.


Well saying that ive do squats with a guy on monday thats lifts 2 plates a side more then me and he doesnt mind changing the weights. What realy matters is the dedication between the two of you. Im sure the guy who i do squats with would not like it if i was time wasting when working out with him.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Ollie B said:


> Well saying that ive do squats with a guy on monday thats lifts 2 plates a side more then me and he doesnt mind changing the weights. What realy matters is the dedication between the two of you. Im sure the guy who i do squats with would not like it if i was time wasting when working out with him.


Thanks Ollie,

That was really helpful... and thats kinda what I'm looking for.

Guess it's pretty much mission impossible. Will stick to training by myself.


----------



## Tall

BabyYoYo said:


> Thanks Ollie,
> 
> That was really helpful... and thats kinda what I'm looking for.
> 
> Guess it's pretty much mission impossible. Will stick to training by myself.


I thought I was being helpful? Better work on my bedisde manner huh?

If you ask in your gym I am sure that alot of the guys would be happy to train with you - see which ones train on their own on a regular basis


----------



## BabyYoYo

TH&S said:


> I thought I was being helpful? Better work on my bedisde manner huh?
> 
> If you ask in your gym I am sure that alot of the guys would be happy to train with you - see which ones train on their own on a regular basis


Thanks TH&S

There's barely any guys in my gym that aren't already paired up with someone.... theyre all bouncers that train there... and they've all got their head so far up their own ****s they can barely see daylight. I did ask someone if they would train with me as he's training to be a PT... and he said maybe, but not when he's on a cycle cos he's too "in the zone" to help with anyone else. Plus, he only wanted to get laid so it was never gonna happen.


----------



## Tall

BabyYoYo said:


> Thanks TH&S
> 
> There's barely any guys in my gym that aren't already paired up with someone.... theyre all bouncers that train there... and they've all got their head so far up their own ****s they can barely see daylight. I did ask someone if they would train with me as he's training to be a PT... and he said maybe, but not when he's on a cycle cos he's too "in the zone" to help with anyone else. *Plus, he only wanted to get laid so it was never gonna happen.*


I think thats something you may need to learn to deal with while looking for a male training partner


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

TH&S said:


> I think thats something you may need to learn to deal with while looking for a male training partner


Would have to agree with TH&S on this! Its the problem I have!


----------



## Ollie B

BabyYoYo said:


> Thanks Ollie,
> 
> That was really helpful... and thats kinda what I'm looking for.
> 
> Guess it's pretty much mission impossible. Will stick to training by myself.


I wouldnt stick to training by yourself. Its always good to have someone to train with as you can squeeze out those extra vital reputitions. :lift:


----------



## BabyYoYo

TH&S said:


> I think thats something you may need to learn to deal with while looking for a male training partner


I didn't specify male or female!

He was just someone I know that wasn't prepared to help without getting his end away.


----------



## S.James.87

Ok Kate, well atleast if you chat with them and show your enthusiastic, it will be less awkward to train around them as they will definitely understand where your coming from. you can even hint that you need a partner, and im sure they will be able to help you find one!


----------



## taylzo

Kate have you asked anyone who works in the gym about finding a partner?

They might know what the regulars are like and be able to point you in the right direction of someone helpful instead of you having to suss them all out...


----------



## Ollie B

BabyYoYo said:


> I didn't specify male or female!
> 
> He was just someone I know that wasn't prepared to help without getting his end away.


I can understand your situation. I bet most guys are like that with you all the time. Still keep your eyes open for the lookout. There's always someone to train with.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Thanks cara and ollie...

Will keep my eyes open.... I'm bored with this thread now.

cheers all

x


----------



## Ollie B

Happy to help. Thats what this forum is for, to help one and another


----------



## chrisj22

BabyYoYo said:


> and he said maybe, but not when he's on a cycle cos he's too "in the zone" to help with anyone else.


What a tit.

God, he must be ultra-cool to train with. I wish I could have a session with him when he's in his zone 

My hero


----------



## Tall

chrisj22 said:


> What a tit.
> 
> God, he must be ultra-cool to train with. I wish I could have a session with him when he's in his zone
> 
> My hero


PMSL


----------



## Ollie B

PMSL


----------



## wogihao

So to clarify:

Your looking for a woman training partner.

or a twink with a mullet/stroke victim. who is not intrested in nailing you.

hmmm I think your have difficulty finding a male training partner to be honest. Like in harry met sally its all about sex at the end of the day otherwise the guys just not intrested.

Thinking about it even the muscle mary's would have issues with training with you because of the weight problem.... hmmmm


----------



## Tinytom

I trained a girl recently for her Fire Service physical.

Fit girl but more about the results than if I got laid or not. I guess it depends on who you find. Personally when Im training Im not that attractive as Im normally in bbing clothes which arent sexytime clothes at all and have veins popping out everywhere so the last thing I want is a potential GF or whatever hanging about.

But if you went to fitness first there are plenty of mullet haired D&G wearing idiots who are trying to pull more than train.

TBH I train at a hardcore gym and I'll train there so I look raaaa size for women when Im out and about and actually look half decent in some designer togs. I couldnt give 2 sh*ts about pulling in the gym, most of the girls I know hate being hit on in the gym anyway.


----------



## S.James.87

Yep im with you on that bro. I hammer myself in the gym and get all serious...not a good look for flirting etc. I save that for the weekend. :lift:


----------



## Magic Torch

LMFAO 5 pages and the thread is three hours old....

Your never gonna find a training partner on the internet, its just full of dudes who are gonna try and get in your pants.

You need to find someone around your area, perhaps speak to the PT in your gym and see if he has any clients that need a training partner for the sessions that he is not with them.

TBH training partners just get in the way, turn up late cause of work, need to miss a day, cant train this cause of a sore that..... If I was you I'd buy an MP3 a big hoddy and get in there with the bouncers and muscle men. After a few sessions they will know you are serious and will except you....then if you need a spot they will be right there.

As Tom said most guys who train hard dont give a sh1t about the ladies in the gym, they worry about them in the clubs and bars. If you go in and wear a skimpy top and tight shorts they are gonna think your just another pair of boobs for them to look at, if you wear a hoddy and tracky pants and get on they'll see you as a serious trainer and help you. well in my gym at least.


----------



## BabyYoYo

chrisj22 said:


> What a tit.
> 
> God, he must be ultra-cool to train with. I wish I could have a session with him when he's in his zone
> 
> My hero


LMAO!!!

This guy is a total pr**k and I learned that very quickly.

Typical Newquay playboy.

You know the type!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Magic Torch said:


> LMFAO 5 pages and the thread is three hours old....
> 
> Your never gonna find a training partner on the internet, its just full of dudes who are gonna try and get in your pants.
> 
> You need to find someone around your area, perhaps speak to the PT in your gym and see if he has any clients that need a training partner for the sessions that he is not with them.
> 
> TBH training partners just get in the way, turn up late cause of work, need to miss a day, cant train this cause of a sore that..... If I was you I'd buy an MP3 a big hoddy and get in there with the bouncers and muscle men. After a few sessions they will know you are serious and will except you....then if you need a spot they will be right there.
> 
> As Tom said most guys who train hard dont give a sh1t about the ladies in the gym, they worry about them in the clubs and bars. If you go in and wear a skimpy top and tight shorts they are gonna think your just another pair of boobs for them to look at, if you wear a hoddy and tracky pants and get on they'll see you as a serious trainer and help you. well in my gym at least.


Thanks for your post mate..

Very helpful!

As I said, I'm bored with this thread.. gonna stick to training by myself for now and wait for my partners RAF membership to end and train with him..

End of.


----------



## taylzo

BabyYoYo said:


> Thanks for your post mate..
> 
> Very helpful!
> 
> As I said, I'm bored with this thread.. gonna stick to training by myself for now and wait for my partners RAF membership to end and train with him..
> 
> End of.


That sounds like your best bet Kate!

My bro has a load of weights in the house so I think I'll start with that so i know what i'm at if i ever feel brave enough to venture into the free weights room in the gym! I'll get him to keep an eye on what I'm doing. Its bad enough trying to get on the weights machines in my gym, I get glared at for that!


----------



## Tall

I think we should help Ollie find a 'training' partner


----------



## S.James.87

taylzo said:


> That sounds like your best bet Kate!
> 
> My bro has a load of weights in the house so I think I'll start with that so i know what i'm at if i ever feel brave enough to venture into the free weights room in the gym! I'll get him to keep an eye on what I'm doing. Its bad enough trying to get on the weights machines in my gym, I get glared at for that!


No mate, just get in amongst it all! dont be scared to venture in and have a go - more than likely other lads will give you some pointers and help you out. we all start at the same place bro!


----------



## Magic Torch

Tinytom said:


> But if you went to fitness first there are plenty of mullet haired D&G wearing idiots who are trying to pull more than train.


Hey man leave off me, I cant help it if I live in essex!

You missed out the pidgeon chest


----------



## Big_Dan

ive been wanting a new training partner as it says above my avatar !!

but its not easy as it looks haha

any ways , i think im up in cornwall next month :bounce:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Big_Dan said:


> ive been wanting a new training partner as it says above my avatar !!
> 
> but its not easy as it looks haha
> 
> any ways , i think im up in cornwall next month :bounce:


Hey big dan,

Up from where?


----------



## Big_Dan

wales  swansea


----------



## BabyYoYo

Big_Dan said:


> wales  swansea


So it's down technically??


----------



## Big_Dan

ummmmm , not to good with the geography too be honest lol

all i know is that im going to cornwall that way !! 

if thats any help ?


----------



## 3752

guys please try not to stray off topic when a female member asks a question try and grow a little....i will delete all posts that stray off topic and are of no help to the original poster...


----------



## taylzo

S.James.87 said:


> No mate, just get in amongst it all! dont be scared to venture in and have a go - more than likely other lads will give you some pointers and help you out. we all start at the same place bro!


I'm a girl...


----------



## BabyYoYo

taylzo said:


> I'm a girl...


Your timing is great huh, I love it!

:dance:


----------



## taylzo

Yeah 'taylzo' obviously sounds like a boys nickname!


----------



## miami797

This should work out good for you, baby. Besides a good partner, Torch can give you his old skirts that he grew out of.


----------



## Da Goon

Try to get a female training partner is my two-penneth! Even the male PTs are hitting on the girls. Going up to them and chatting about their progress or getting them to do bizarre stretching exercises for their own gratification. If you know the conversations I have had with male PTs about female members it would make your hair curl :-/


----------



## BabyYoYo

Da Goon said:


> Try to get a female training partner is my two-penneth! Even the male PTs are hitting on the girls. Going up to them and chatting about their progress or getting them to do bizarre stretching exercises for their own gratification. If you know the conversations I have had with male PTs about female members it would make your hair curl :-/


Thanks for that!!!!

You would not believe how hard it is to find another female who doesnt think she will end up looking like arnie by the end of a session!!! Trust me i've tried!


----------



## crazy_daisy

I'd train with you Baby if we weren't millions of miles apart. I struggled to find a female training partner where I am too. I can't even get my mates into a gym!! Luckily i've found an old work colleague to train with but she's the only female I know who likes the gym. :sad:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey Crazy Daisy & Gymbabe,

Thanks girls, appreciated! Now you mention it Gymbabe, I'm coming up London way soon, if I'm in the vicinity I will defo be up for a session with ya! Would be great to meet a few of the girls on here!!!!

Obviously you're more than welcome to come down here and i'd duly show ya around!

xx


----------



## crazy_daisy

Well I'm in Milton Keynes so if you're strolling in that direction give me a shout....... :bounce:


----------



## evad

baby - you managed to sort owt out?

i cant help but would be no use to you even if i lived near you what with me being weak as


----------



## BabyYoYo

crazy_daisy said:


> Well I'm in Milton Keynes so if you're strolling in that direction give me a shout....... :bounce:


Ahh no way! I was in Milton Keynes last weekend!!! How infuriating!

Davetherave: Thanks mate.. i'm sure you'd be of help to me... even if it's checking my form!

Hahaha

K x


----------



## evad

> Davetherave: Thanks mate.. i'm sure you'd be of help to me... even if it's checking my form!
> 
> Hahaha


i'll assume that we are talking weight lifting form and will put the worms back into the can


----------



## BabyYoYo

davetherave said:


> i'll assume that we are talking weight lifting form and will put the worms back into the can


Haha, of course!

x


----------



## evad

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by davetherave View Post
> 
> i'll assume that we are talking weight lifting form and will put the worms back into the can
> 
> Haha, of course!
> 
> x
> 
> ______


phew! i have nothing to add except the fact it took me hours to put all of them there worms back in so i would not want to get them back out again 

when i moved house i should of got a training partner, sold me equipment and got down the gym as i should really have got out of the house more


----------



## Beklet

BabyYoYo said:


> Thanks for that!!!!
> 
> You would not believe how hard it is to find another female who doesnt think she will end up looking like arnie by the end of a session!!! Trust me i've tried!


Yeah I wouldn't mind a training partner either, just to give me a bit of a push but I know no females who lift. The mate I joined the gym with has just cancelled her membership too :confused1:


----------



## Beklet

Tinytom said:


> But if you went to fitness first there are plenty of mullet haired D&G wearing idiots who are trying to pull more than train.
> 
> TBH I train at a hardcore gym and I'll train there so I look raaaa size for women when Im out and about and actually look half decent in some designer togs. I couldnt give 2 sh*ts about pulling in the gym, most of the girls I know hate being hit on in the gym anyway.


Yep - if anyone hit on me in the gym I'd think they needed their head testing! Belly hanging over saggy yoga pants, sweaty t-shirt and grumpy 'concentration' face...... :laugh:

I get stared at when I wander into the free weights section but that's mostly the new trainers who've never seen me before


----------



## BabyYoYo

Beklet said:


> Yeah I wouldn't mind a training partner either, just to give me a bit of a push but I know no females who lift. The mate I joined the gym with has just cancelled her membership too :confused1:


Ahhhh really... thats no good!!

I'm not overly bothered about training by myself, just think that I, like you would probably push myself harder if I had someone there to help me out and egg me on a bit if you know what I mean!!!

Come to Newquay and train with me goddamit!!!

K x


----------



## 1927

BabyYoYo said:


> Any takers?
> 
> I live in Newquay, Cornwall!
> 
> Kate


Going by your pic i dont think you will be short of offers... :thumbup1:


----------



## evad

you mean because she looks strong and therefore would be a good spotter i assume


----------



## 1927

Of course, what else....


----------



## BabyYoYo

LOL at you two..... ^^^^^

Of course I'm really strong!! 

x


----------



## adrian1436114556

hi baby yo yo ,ive been training with a guy for a month now ,who only has 1 years trainning under his belt.

ive been bodybuilding 17 years .

i trainned alone for 8 years ,the reason i said to this guy we could do some trainnig if he wanted was because he was keen .

yes the poundages are different there bound to be ,but we train intence 1 to 2 mins rest between sets ,acttualy less now i train a bit lighter dietting.

the point im making is if your keen and reliable you can still train hard and gauage the poundages accordingly .

when i first started at my gym i trainned with guys that could squat and legpress double what i was doing but we still had productive workouts,i was just the plate loader for a few years ha ha.

if you dont mind me asking where do you train ,ive got a good idea if they are all newquay door men ,i probably worked with them many moons ago ,and take it from me they would not no a hard workout if it hit them in the face ha ha.

pity you dont drive .

at cambourne gym where i train the owners wife is IFBB pro nicola thomas shed gladly help you, who knows you might tempt her out of retirment.


----------



## nowatchamacalit

Girls are good training partners.

My girlfriend is the best I have had.


----------



## wogihao

to be fair the desk girl is a bodybuilder so she would have been a better choice that the bicep boys i usualy have to pressgang into spotting me.

These things run through your mind when your in the hole and starting to see stars you look in the mirror and realise that the guys core development wouldnt handle 1/2 of whats on the bar if somthing went wrong. hahaha what a motivation to finish the lift.


----------



## nowatchamacalit

wogihao said:


> to be fair the desk girl is a bodybuilder so she would have been a better choice that the bicep boys i usualy have to pressgang into spotting me.
> 
> These things run through your mind when your in the hole and starting to see stars you look in the mirror and realise that the guys core development wouldnt handle 1/2 of whats on the bar if somthing went wrong. hahaha what a motivation to finish the lift.


Agreed.


----------



## evad

this isnt a dig at you babyyoyo but i once knew two lads that trained together

one was a bit fat 24 odd stoner and the other was a skinny 8 stoner

now the fat guy was fat but was also a big lad so i couldnt work out how the skinny guy could spot him, on anything


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

I think theres a big misconception with spotting.....When the person starts to fail, all they need is that tiny extra little bit of force to get the weight moving =>spotter doesn't really have to be a hulk, imo.


----------



## nowatchamacalit

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> I think theres a big misconception with spotting.....When the person starts to fail, all they need is that tiny extra little bit of force to get the weight moving =>spotter doesn't really have to be a hulk, imo.


Agreed.


----------



## jodes

I train with guys, i cant possible pass up the weights they lift but as a spotter, i know exactly when each one needs that extra help to complete their reps, sometimes all it takes is encouragement and that tiny last push from me. I train exactly the same as they do, less weight of course, but follow their routine to the max. They push me and i dont let them quit, good combination!!!


----------



## BabyYoYo

jodes said:


> I train with guys, i cant possible pass up the weights they lift but as a spotter, i know exactly when each one needs that extra help to complete their reps, sometimes all it takes is encouragement and that tiny last push from me. I train exactly the same as they do, less weight of course, but follow their routine to the max. They push me and i dont let them quit, good combination!!!


Yay Jodes!!!!

Thats exactly what I need!

Maybe one day!

xx


----------



## jodes

Hahahaha, they would love you, seriously though i have improved so much from training with these guys, they push me to the max, they have been training over 20 years so have so much knowlege to share, my tip, hook up with a couple of old bodybuilders!!! lol, x.


----------



## adrian1436114556

there you go jodes your proof of the point i was making,im your trainning partners saw your enthusiasm and you have great workouts .

thats the only reason i give the guy i have been trainning with the last month the time of day ,he gives his all with what he can lift ,is intence and turns up on time so far ha ha.

didnt shaun offer to train with you baby yo yo,hes at truro and a experianced bodybuilder.

the only competing body builders in newquay i can think of trains at our place. sorry cant be more help ,you need a car ha ha.


----------



## BabyYoYo

adrian said:


> there you go jodes your proof of the point i was making,im your trainning partners saw your enthusiasm and you have great workouts .
> 
> thats the only reason i give the guy i have been trainning with the last month the time of day ,he gives his all with what he can lift ,is intence and turns up on time so far ha ha.
> 
> didnt shaun offer to train with you baby yo yo,hes at truro and a experianced bodybuilder.
> 
> the only competing body builders in newquay i can think of trains at our place. sorry cant be more help ,you need a car ha ha.


Hey yeah Shaun did offer but we train at different times etc and it would be a pain in the **** trying to get to truro! I need a driving licence - got the car already!

You've been a great help adrian, I guess I could always come down to hayle at some point! Let me know if you ever come up this way!!

x


----------



## adrian1436114556

funny you should say that i was there sat night ,on a friends birthday meal in buzzios .

the food was all pre ordered and paid for, i should not complain as it was free , but the steak with mcdonalds style chips with a letice leaf was pityfull for the 20 quid my friend got charged ,so i had 2 ha ha.

so where do you train then you never did say im guessing the newquay fittness center place ,forgot the name now.

its my bday this weekend and im doing a meal with friends from over newquay dont no where we will eat but it wont be buzzios ha ha .

i actualy train nearer to you cambourne gym the fitstop ,its a lifters gym.

get that driving licence ha ha.


----------



## Littleluke

> this isnt a dig at you babyyoyo but i once knew two lads that trained together
> 
> one was a bit fat 24 odd stoner and the other was a skinny 8 stoner
> 
> now the fat guy was fat but was also a big lad so i couldnt work out how the skinny guy could spot him, on anything


Davetherave - A spotter shouldn't be lifting the weight for you. the idea of having a spotter is to just have enough support to carry you through the sticking phase. I see so many people putting on too much weight on the bp and having a mate either side lifting it for them.

I personally train alone and if I need a spot I ask anyone, men women, whoever.


----------



## carly

same here, I train better on my own and then grab one of the men when I need a spot :thumb:


----------



## Julio1436114543

carly said:


> same here, I train better on my own and then grab one of the men when I need a spot :thumb:


I don't see you having a problem with getting a male spotter:cool:


----------



## carly

Julio said:


> I don't see you having a problem with getting a male spotter:cool:


haha thanks sweeti, the blokes at my gym are pretty cool, only a few I trust, mainly the guys who work there :thumb:


----------



## oaklad

one good thing about training by yourself is that you get to no ur limits so you no what you can lift.

if you use a spotter they reali should only touch the bar to get it moving again not do the exercise with you!

wel thats what i think anyway others may have other opinions


----------



## tanglewood7x

Hey Kate - I'm Ange & I live in Newquay & would defo be up for someone to train with. I'd been training for over a year until I went away in Feb - I'm now home and a stone heavier and very keen to get back into it. Started back at the gym last week and am loving it. I haven't read all 8 pages of this thread as my laptop is really old & slow but if your still looking for a training buddy or if you fancy hooking up for a chat give me a shout - its really nice to know there's another woman in Newquay into more than just "toning" drop me an email - its my username at yahoo.com as I don't think I can do the PM bit yet as I haven't posted enough.

Cheers Ange


----------



## BabyYoYo

tanglewood7x said:


> Hey Kate - I'm Ange & I live in Newquay & would defo be up for someone to train with. I'd been training for over a year until I went away in Feb - I'm now home and a stone heavier and very keen to get back into it. Started back at the gym last week and am loving it. I haven't read all 8 pages of this thread as my laptop is really old & slow but if your still looking for a training buddy or if you fancy hooking up for a chat give me a shout - its really nice to know there's another woman in Newquay into more than just "toning" drop me an email - its my username at yahoo.com as I don't think I can do the PM bit yet as I haven't posted enough.
> 
> Cheers Ange


Yay!!! PM coming your way Ange!!

K x


----------



## liftheavygirl

Kate, i thought u were training with the lovely angie now?


----------



## BabyYoYo

liftheavygirl said:


> Kate, i thought u were training with the lovely angie now?


Hey Claire!!

This thread is aaaaaages old! Lol.. I train sometimes with Ange, sometimes not! My shift pattern at work is all over the place so can't always train with someone unfortunately :thumbup1:

x


----------



## gymfit

liftheavygirl said:


> Kate, i thought u were training with the lovely angie now?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I hate being called Angie - makes me sound old :tongue: you'll av to call me lovley Ange :laugh: way more hip donchya fink


----------



## BabyYoYo

gymfit said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I hate being called Angie - makes me sound old :tongue: you'll av to call me lovley Ange :laugh: way more hip donchya fink


LMFAO!!!!

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Adam T

you can dead, squatt & bench more than me


----------



## BabyYoYo

Adam T said:


> you can dead, squatt & bench more than me


Better get lifting then huh!

:tongue:


----------



## brett the heart

yoyo lookin grat girl since i last saw u keep up the hard work deffo payin off for u. trainin partner do u really want one just let u down and try and change what ur doin alone deffo works for me . plenty of people willing to spot u if u need it yeh x


----------



## elliedriver69

hello there!

i contacted you before about training but then had to go away for work AGAIN.

but im ready to start training if you would like some company.

i dont know how to send a private message on here with my number. i live in newquay and i desperate to start some serious weight training.

if you have already found a little friend thats cool.

i was going to join atlantic reach but i think you said you were at w/w?

really hope to hear from you.

im ready

to train

right now!

:lol: oh meant to say can someone show me how to send a private message to you so i can give you my number thx


----------



## elliedriver69

bummer! :lol:

just seen your request for a training partner is really old and you have someone.

do you know of anyone in the newquay or surrounding area that would be interested in buddying up?

male or female

thanks hun

look fabulous by way, real inspiration


----------



## BabyYoYo

elliedriver69 said:


> bummer! :lol:
> 
> just seen your request for a training partner is really old and you have someone.
> 
> do you know of anyone in the newquay or surrounding area that would be interested in buddying up?
> 
> male or female
> 
> thanks hun
> 
> look fabulous by way, real inspiration


Hey sweetie,

I've actually just moved out of cornwall! My old training buddy ange will gladly help you out though, she's normally in the gym everyday at some point! Hahaha!

Give her a shout, she's under gymfit on here

xxx


----------



## elliedriver69

ah thats great thank you. i just looked in my old messages and found your number and was about to text you. good luck where ever you have gone.

ill contact ange,

and if anyone else is looking for a training buddy please get in contact

all the best

x


----------



## Miss D

I d love a training partner!!...I have nobody around me who is into this like me...

im in Nort West London...anyone?


----------



## Jack 17

Any one in Basildon, Essex looking for a training partner?


----------



## leeboy1

Anyone is Basingstoke want a training partner????


----------



## lego_nightwing

Hey Miss D,

I live in N5 (I am laughing as I can't write ****nal without it being edited...), and am happy to train with you...just mail me and I'm sure we can sort something out...


----------



## big_jim_87

any one wana train with me? i live in kent, near margate? tuff! your all to weak! get liftin you bunch of pussys! lol


----------



## Miss D

uuuuuuuu...

lol


----------



## faz

i prefer to train on my own, i did start back training with a mate whos been at the gym sice beinabout 15, hes now 23 so i just couldn keep up anddidnt think it fair wasting time keep changing the weights, then started with another friend who just wouldnt push as hard as i wanted to go and got fed up with being held back by his 'i cant lift it' so now im on my own (awwwwww) and love it


----------



## laurie g

awwww maaan i live in goonhavern which is bout 9 miles away... but im working away at the moment


----------



## BabyYoYo

laurie g said:


> awwww maaan i live in goonhavern which is bout 9 miles away... but im working away at the moment


Hey Laurie!

Yes its not far - although I have moved now! 

Now living in Sussex!

x

:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey Laurie!
> 
> Yes its not far - although I have moved now!
> 
> Now living in Sussex!
> 
> x
> 
> :thumbup1:


hey i could train with you!! i live near there!!! (give or take 465 miles or so)


----------



## BabyYoYo

MaKaVeLi said:


> Hey ok i'll stop


Thank you!

:thumb:


----------



## DB

ouch.. abit spiteful in this thread!!


----------



## WRT

DB said:


> ouch.. abit spiteful in this thread!!


Mak's sulking, he's not had his daily bummage.


----------



## BabyYoYo

WRT said:


> Mak's sulking, he's not had his daily bummage.


 :lol: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Miss D said:


> I d love a training partner!!...I have nobody around me who is into this like me...
> 
> im in Nort West London...anyone?


Interested. I'm in NW London as well. Normally go to Harrow Leisure Centre but I'm not a member.


----------



## Guest

Rats! I can't get the attention of Miss D because I can't PM her. That's because I haven't been on here long enough. Just have to wait, I suppose, unless somebody can think of another solution.


----------



## Donald

any chicks wanna train ma ding?... but i´m in Germany!!


----------



## Donald

man...hot babes


----------



## WRT

What a [email protected]!


----------



## Trigirl

Hi Miss D,

Looking for a female training partner if you are still looking. I'm based in North London and like you cannot find any other females into weight-training. They still believe that they will bulk up even though they see me training and this never happens.


----------



## Miss D

Hi! sorry just saw ur post!!!...didnt log in in ages!

sure lets meet sometime would love to train together! where do u train?

send me a private msg with ur numbner, ill try and do that now!

u going to the body power expo by any chance? I am!!!


----------



## ashie1986

your so fit

can u cum and watch :lol:


----------



## Makeitlarge

Yet another post for a training partner :yawn: its now 2010.

For me you def get better results with a training partner ... im just getting back to the gym , so will be on lighter duties :laugh: for a while. if anyone is looking for a training partner in Portsmouth get intouch.

Not into the health club places where you get a free facial if you drag me in for life time membership , so a good bb gym with a load of muscle heads is more my kinda place to work. Daytime possible or evening out of busy better.

:thumbup1: cheers -


----------

